# Sponsorship for TTRPG Actual Play Series



## EN Publishing (Jul 1, 2022)

Bite Me! Awfully Cheerful Engine One Shot​
Part homage, all farce, the AWFULLY CHEERFUL ENGINE! is an irreverent, affectionate parody of pop-culture tropes and a love-letter to 80s roleplaying games. “Bite Me!” is a comedy horror heavily inspired by Buffy, Scooby-Doo and Goober and the Ghost Chasers.

Live Streaming next Thursday 7th July at 7pm ET on twitch.tv/enpublishing


Get Sponsorship For Your Level Up Advanced 5th Edition Actual Play Campaign​
EN Live is offering sponsorship for TTRPG content creators using the *Level Up Advanced 5th Edition* system in their actual play campaigns.

The sponsorship will provide content creators with $400, official Level Up A5E Sponsorship Assets, and support promoting the campaign via EN Live and EN World.

Applicants do not need to have a minimum following on social media, and will not be selected based on the number of viewers they have, as EN Live is keen to support new and emerging TTRPG streamers with this sponsorship.

Applications are now open for streams taking place anytime between July and December 2022. EN Live will select 6 TTRPG Actual Play campaigns to sponsor in 2022

If you are interested in applying or finding out more, please visit www.enliverpg.com/sponsorship.









*65 Enchanted Trinkets on IndieGoGo*​
Some of our supporters at EN Publishing have commented that they no longer want to use Kickstarter in light of the above information. We want to provide options for people, so going forward we will also be offering our Quickstarter crowdfunding campaigns on Indiegogo.

So next week we are providing a collection of colorful minor magical treasures to spice up your game without breaking it!


*Enchanted Trinkets I.* These 13 minor magical items include the butter knife of perfect serving, flask of inebriation, signaling ammunition, and the wig of styling, amongst others. By Erik Evjen; illustrated by Yihyoung Li. (4 pages, 13 trinkets).
*Enchanted Trinkets II*. The thirteen new minor magical items from writer Robert Lashley include the inspiring pahu, smelly stone, midnight pearls, messenger ant, and more, making it easy to add a bit of flavourful magic to your 5E games without unbalancing the campaign. Illustrated by Xanditz. (4 pages, 13 trinkets).
*Enchanted Trinkets: Arcane Apparel.* The fashion guru Adderley has rolled out her latest line of high-end apparel including the eminently useful discreet petticoat, ever-pristine unspoiled slippers, miraculously entertaining shoulder dragon brooch, and 17 other fun new items destined to bring delightful couture to any game. By Andrew Engelbrite; illustrated by Matthew Burger. (5 pages, 20 trinkets).
*Enchanted Trinkets: Rogues in the House.* Cage of folly, conch of the secret voice, getaway boots, and the wand of cobwebs are just some of the eleven new enchanted trinkets for your 5th Edition games! By Brandes Stoddard; illustrated by Yihyoung Li. (4 pages, 11 trinkets).
*Enchanted Trinkets: Apprentice Wizardry & Side Hustles.* Writer Christopher Ripple brings you 8 new enchanted trinket, this time suited to apprentice wizards, whether to help wit their studies or to play pranks on fellow students. These trinkets include the box of bees, library scarf, chime of muffled chanting, candle of the surreptitious scholar, listening quills, inkpot of the thrifty apprentice, tome of the endless tale, and theamulet of the pleasing bouquet. Illustrated by Phil Stone. (5 pages, 8 trinkets).

Click here to be notified when 65 Enchanted Trinkets for D&D 5th Edition launches on IndieGoGo!








*X Marks the Spot: Piratical Resources For Your 5E Game*​
X Marks the Spot provides resources to help you adventure on the high seas with nautical resources for DnD 5E. 

This Kickstarter campaign has three days left - so make sure you don't miss out!

This 5E supplement includes:


Seven new magical items, all from the deep sea!
Adventure location: Deirdre's Ghost, a large vessel sunk long ago
Adventure location: Granspire Seminary, a holy lighthouse with a dark secret
More than 20 plot hooks and chance aquatic encounters
A harrowing adventure aboard the _Briny Lass_, a moored ship that's been turned into an inn and tavern.


----------

